# Exchange Complete Bike for Frame/Bits



## MacB (9 Oct 2009)

Posting this on CC and YACF

Hi, I'm planning a fixed bike and was going to use the frame from the following:-







However this bike is in pretty good nick and I only need the frame and have no use for the parts. I thought that someone may want it as is before I cannabalise it. If anyone is interested in swapping another suitable frame, or parts for a fixed build please PM me. I'd be interested in steel frames from 58-60cm. Details of Raleigh are:-

Frame - 58cm TT and ST, basic steel 18-23 on frame sticker think this is level below 500, horizontal drops, rack bosses at dropouts.
Wheels - 27 inch I think??? front wheel is pretty true and spins very freely. Rear wheel is around a Sturmey Archer AW hub 87-12 which I take to mean December 1987. Looks like steel rims and the rear rim has a bash so wheel a bit out of true. Hub gear is very smooth and I can change gear manually via toggle bit at hub. However, despite freeing the cable up, I can't seem to get the 3 speed trigger shifter working right. Though, as I didn't plan on keeping it, I haven't tried too hard. Tyres and tubes seem sound and hold air well.
Brakes - look pretty basic to me, need setting up correctly as I had to dismantle when removing the bashed up mudguards. Again haven't spent time getting back together properly as not planning on using.
Chainset - all seems good but some movement in either cranks or BB, again not investigated. Bike doesn't appear to have done big mileage though.

Alternatively I'm happy to bundle up the wheels, brakes, cables, chainset, bars and maybe forks with headset, once bike is stripped. These could be traded for parts I want for the fixed bike.


----------



## Wicksie (13 Oct 2009)

You can still have a good nick 'fixie' no? Looks like it will make a good one. Will have better resale value if you don't get on with it.
Wish I was taller...


----------



## hubgearfreak (20 Oct 2009)

MacB said:


> Hi, I'm planning a fixed bike and was going to use the frame from the following:-




you still can. fill the hub with araldite & viola


----------



## colcazal (25 Oct 2009)

Hi,

Cud be intrested in the chainset, BB, Stem and bolt also brakes (Calipers and levers)

Do you know how much postage wud be to sunny Scotland.

Thanks,

Col


----------

